# Got a custom made ashtray!!!



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

A friend of mine in the UK makes custom humidors and ashtrays. Check out this mahogany beauty he made for me. It has a polished brass plate on the bottom with my company logo CNC engraved in it then filled with black resin. To protect the logo, the brass plate is covered with tempered glass. Both are removable for cleaning. I love this thing, can't wait to use it!!!

Check out Charles' website at Home - Charles Parsons Furniture Limited


----------



## Beeman (Apr 12, 2013)

Very cool! Sure beats the heck out of the foam bowl sitting out on my porch lol


----------



## Dhughes12 (Feb 15, 2012)

That is beautiful! Enjoy!!!


----------



## liquidicem (May 23, 2013)

Your friend does nice work!


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Wow simply beautiful.


----------



## smoking ash (Aug 22, 2010)

very nice!


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

You are a lucky man! I know it's just a hole to dump my ash in but I got nuts over new ashtrays and this one is a beauty!


----------



## jhedrick83 (Dec 4, 2012)

That is beautiful Hekthor!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Gorgeous, but I'm not sure if I could drop ashes in that lol


----------



## Benthe8track (May 21, 2013)

Looks awesome!


----------



## Rover (Jul 5, 2013)

Not for me. I couldn't actually use the thing at least not be the first to do so. Very well done!


----------



## DBragg (Jun 13, 2013)

Beeman said:


> Very cool! Sure beats the heck out of the foam bowl sitting out on my porch lol


Or the chrome dog dish on mine! :lol:

Thats a very nice ashtray. Your friend did you right.


----------



## Tat2demon (Jul 21, 2013)

Wow, very nice work!


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Very nice!

Now get some Ortho weed be gone to get those weeds out of your lawn! J/K Im a lawn fanatic and get weird looks from my neighbors because I cut my own grass in a certain pattern and they all pay for a lawn service and trugreen. I do it all myself and have the best lawn in the neighborhood! Nice rich green thick grass that is 100% weed and crabgrass free!


----------



## felker14 (Jun 20, 2013)

Very nice. Bespoke items speak for themselves.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

That is a beauty. I would eat out of that before I ashed into it. Too pretty!


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

I ash into it regularly. Check it out on Instagram @HWiebePipes


----------



## Passprotection (Jan 28, 2013)

Now that is a beauty!


----------

